

Ask HN: What health insurance company do you use? - drenkert

We're a small, angel-funded company of three. Two are still insured from school, one is uninsured. Does anyone know of a reasonable small group policy? Or should we consider something like tokic.com for each of us individually?
======
icey
It's in your best interest to contact a broker. They can advise you as to the
best way to go and it doesn't cost you anything extra to use them.

~~~
bravura
What sort of broker?

~~~
icey
A health insurance broker. You can find one on local.google.com.

I'm assuming you're in California, if you're not (or you're having a tough
time finding a broker) I can probably find a broker to refer you to. (I'm in
the insurance industry on the brokerage side of the fence.)

